# Darwin ou comment en sortir ?



## janluski (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur un Powerbook G4 qui doit booter sur un disque FireWire externe sous Tiger, je ne parviens plus à quitter le mode single user
(Précisons que sa batterie est morte et que l'horloge se dérègle à chaque lancement)

J'ai cherché sur le net et je n'ai (a priori) trouvé aucune solution qui règle le pb

J'ai d'abord essayé la commande "exit" mais il reboote en réaffichant Darwin BSB

Idem avec la cmd "reboot". La cmd "startx" lui semble inconnue

Puis j'ai cherché comment réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les docs Apple
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106388-fr

Là non plus, rien n'y fait

Enfin, cerise sur le gâteau, quand j'utilise ce disque externe pour booter sur une autre machine (Mac mini / Tiger), la situation est la même, il me lance Darwin !

Il semblerait donc que le PowerBook ne soit pas en cause (?)

Par ailleurs, "Utilitaire de disque" considère le disque comme correct et n'y voit aucun pb.

Je ne suis pas spécialiste d'Unix alors si l'un d'entre vous a rencontré ce type de pb ou pense à une  piste

Merci par avance

Cordialement

Jean-Luc


----------



## FjRond (8 Décembre 2007)

Au prompt « *#* », saisissez la commande (de mémoire) :

```
nvram boot-args=""
```
Puis :

```
reboot
```


----------



## janluski (8 Décembre 2007)

D'abord merci

Mais, hélas, Darwin semble inamovible

J'ai effectué les cmds indiquées (en les faisant toutefois précéder d'un sudo)

Il reboote et revient au point de départ

Du coup, j'ai cherché encore et trouvé un article sur le site (super) "xring" qui indiquait la même solution 
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=197

L'avantage, c'est que je découvre plein de choses nouvelles

L'inconvénient c'est que le prompt d'Unix, c'est moins palpitant que les films que je peux voir sur mon portable, le soir, au chaud dans mon lit !

Bonne journée

Jean-Luc


----------



## FjRond (8 Décembre 2007)

janluski a dit:


> D'abord merci
> 
> Mais, hélas, Darwin semble inamovible
> 
> ...


C'est étrange. la commande nvram permet de modifier les variables du programme interne:

```
nvram - manipulate firmware NVRAM variables
```
Votre machine définirait automatiquement la variable boot-args pour le mode single-user ? Essayez de voir si vous n'auriez pas *boot-args="-s"* avec la commande suivante:

```
# nvram -p
```
Le sudo est inutile, puisqu'en single-user, on est en root. Réessayez d'ailleurs la commande sans sudo, car je me demande si le système la reconnaît en single-user.


----------



## janluski (8 Décembre 2007)

Je ne peux pas passer la ligne de cmd (nvram boot-args=) sans utiliser sudo

Il me déclare une erreur :

"nvram: Error (-1) setting variable - 'boot-args'

(Peut être ne suis-je pas en mode single user ?)

Par contre la cmd "nvram -p" indique bien que "boot-args" est vide (en tous cas il n'y a pas de valeur en face)

J'ai relevé (si besoin) les valeurs que je rencontre concernant nvram

use-nvramc      False

nvramc            (valeur nulle)

merci


----------



## FjRond (8 Décembre 2007)

janluski a dit:


> Je ne peux pas passer la ligne de cmd (nvram boot-args=) sans utiliser sudo
> 
> Il me déclare une erreur :
> 
> ...


C'est vraiment très étrange.
J'avoue être dépassé.
Il y a tout de même sur MacGé de vrais Unixiens. Je ne suis qu'un amateur. Étrange qu'ils n'interviennent pas.


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2007)

janluski a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sur un Powerbook G4 qui doit booter sur un disque FireWire externe sous Tiger, je ne parviens plus à quitter le mode single user
> (Précisons que sa batterie est morte et que l'horloge se dérègle à chaque lancement)
> ...




tu ne peux pas faire un startx 
boot en single user (option + s)
sur le prompt

nvram boot-args="-v" [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
si tu as besoin d un sudo tu n est pas en single user


sinon regarde ici

/Volumes/FireWire/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist


[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## FjRond (9 Décembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> boot en single user (option + s)


*Pomme* + *s *


----------



## janluski (9 Décembre 2007)

J'ai booté en single user et passé la cmd : nvram boot-args="-v"

Cela ne change rien à l'affaire, je redémarre toujours avec la console et jamais en mode graphique

J'ai cherché le fichier "com.apple.Boot.plist" mais il n'existe pas

Seul existe le fichier "preferences.plist" dans le répertoire "SystemConfiguration"

Sur un iMac, j'ai bien trouvé ce fichier et j'ai lu les lignes  : 
<key>Boot Graphics</key>  
<string>Yes</string> 

Je n'ai pas, hélas, retrouvé ces commandes dans le fichier "preferences.plist"

Par contre, j'ai vu la ligne suivante qui se reproduit plusieurs fois tout au long du fichier
<key>VerboseLogging</key>



 [SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> *Pomme* + *s *


command +s


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2007)

```
>$ cd /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
>$ sudo defaults write $(pwd)/com.apple.Boot "Kernel" -string "mach_kernel"
>$ sudo defaults write $(pwd)/com.apple.Boot "Kernel Flags" -string ""
>$ sudo defaults write $(pwd)/com.apple.Boot "Boot Graphics" -string "Yes"
>$ sudo kextcache -k /System/Library/Extensions/ #tu pourrais booter avec un kernel flag -f mais tu semble pas être alaise avec ca
```
essaye ca je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait mais c est certainement des belles conneries
tu n aurais efface des trucs? en 8 ans de macosx je n ai jamais vu ca... arriver tout seul...


----------



## janluski (10 Décembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> 
> ```
> essaye ca je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait mais c est certainement des belles conneries
> tu n aurais efface des trucs? en 8 ans de macosx je n ai jamais vu ca... arriver tout seul...



Que de délicatesse dans ces deux lignes !

Enfin, clairement, ce n'est pas un atelier de pédagogie que tu as vocation d'animer

J'ai inséré le code et, hélas, cela ne change rien à l'affaire

Je pense que je vais réinstaller le système 

Merci, malgré tout, au moins pour ton charmant avatar qui a le mérite de soutenir ce qu'il avance


----------



## tatouille (10 Décembre 2007)

janluski a dit:


> Que de délicatesse dans ces deux lignes !
> 
> Enfin, clairement, ce n'est pas un atelier de pédagogie que tu as vocation d'animer



et dix balles et mars, et tu sais ce quelle te dit ma pédagogie, va voir la bas si j y suis :rateau: bouhou



janluski a dit:


> J'ai inséré le code et, hélas, cela ne change rien à l'affaire
> 
> Je pense que je vais réinstaller le système
> 
> Merci, malgré tout, au moins pour ton charmant avatar qui a le mérite de soutenir ce qu'il avance



je suis dsl newb :rateau:, et puis peut etre apres tout c est moi qu il est fait disparaitre le boot plist ?
  bouhou bouhou
bouhou bouhou

tient prend un mouchoir mon petit :rateau:


----------

